# Book reccomendatins: Archaeology/history



## Esioul (Nov 15, 2005)

Thought I would share somethat I like/have found useful, and see if anyone else has suggestions too.

Seed to Civilisation by Charles B Heiser- as far as I know nto well known academcially, but an interestign read if you are interested in the origins of agriculture in both the old and new world.

Renfrew and Bahn- Archaeology: theories, methods and practice- very useful textbook and reference guide. 

The Archaeology of the Roman Economy by Kevin Greene: much more interesting than it souns, and it covers a wide range of sites. 

I think the other one I'm thinking of is called The First Empires by N Postgate-a good basic guide to the Ancient Near East. 

Also The Last Neandethal by Ian Tattersall is another easy but good read.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2005)

Some books I picked up recently and found most interesting:

Chronicle Of The Roman Republic - Philip Matyszak

Chronicle Of The Roman Emperors - Chris Scarre

The Russo-Japanese War 1904-1905 - Geoffrey Jukes

The Last Kaiser - Giles MacDonogh

All the titles are more-or-less self-explanatory


----------



## Esioul (Nov 17, 2005)

I think one of those authors is one of my lecturers!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 18, 2005)

As a total layman, I found Jared Diamond's book on the rise and fall of civilizations, Guns, Germs and Steel pretty illuminating. His book about human evolution and our relation to the animal kingdom, The Rise and Fall of the Third Chimpanzee was also very informative and thought-provoking. 

Another book I recently read, Civilizations  by Felipe Fernandez-Armesto offered an interesting new perspective on its subject matter, but did have a tendancy to become a disjointed shopping-list survey.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 20, 2005)

The two books I have used extensively for my research have been...

Anglo-Saxon England by Frank Stenton

The Anglo-Saxon Chronicles by Michael Swanton


----------

